# Good case recommendation?



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good case for the fire??  I just cant seem to find one in stores and its so hard to buy something online without seeing it.  I tried it and bought a verteks case and i cant use it.. it stink so bad!!!  i can't even hold it without getting sick..ugh.

any help would be appreciated.

Bosox


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am waiting for JavoEdge to come out with more cases. I have had their cases in the past and are impressed by the quality and design. They have several flip cases out for the Fire, but I am waiting to see if they soon have the jacket. I would love to have an Oberon, but can't justify the cost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of threads a few pages back that have case recommendations. . .you might also look in the Accessories board.

I have this one: 

I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the CaseCrown and like it. Its a slim profile, so it can fit in a sleeve. It also has an elastic band so it stays closed nicely. I really like it, but would also like a case that will let the screen rotate so that the grandson can play some of his games easier.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, *Ann*! I had heard of the AYL, but had not given it much notice until your recommendation. Good price, and eligible for Amazon Prime! Did you notice the smell that some mention? Now.....red or black?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Thanks, *Ann*! I had heard of the AYL, but had not given it much notice until your recommendation. Good price, and eligible for Amazon Prime! Did you notice the smell that some mention? Now.....red or black?


Yeah, it was pretty stinky when I first got it. . .let it sit out somewhere and air it for a day or so, though, and it'll be fine. If you're lucky enough to be somewhere that it's not freezing and is sunny, it'll probably dissipate even faster if you can set it outside. . . . .

It also comes in pink, I think.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are a number of threads a few pages back that have case recommendations. . .you might also look in the Accessories board.
> 
> I have this one:
> 
> I'm satisfied with it.


I like this one a lot as well. I have the red. Yes, it was stinky out of the package (sealed in a vinyl pouch) but that dissipated fairly quickly. I liked it enough that I ordered a similar cover by the same company (AYL) for my K$79.

I did order a second cover, don't have it yet but the reviews are good and the price is right. (I need a bit of variety with my covers, and I figure I can afford it when they're under $10.) 


You can find more options when you search for covers in Electronics rather than just in the Kindle Store.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Belkin Verve Folio cover that they have at Target and Best Buy. It's very nice, has a fold out stand and folds back completely flat for reading too. It's way overpriced at 39.99 though, but then most of them are.

You can see it here. They give a list here of the top 25 kindle fire cases and the selection is very nice:

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/11/17/kindle-fire-cases-covers-sleeves/


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

My DH gave me an Oberon Red Hummingbirds for Christmas and I do love it.  It is beautiful...but expensive.  I wanted to get my mom a little less expensive case for her new Fire.  I ordered CaseCrown Ace Flip Case from Amazon in red. It is $24 now.  It looks very nice and holds the Fire very securely.  In some ways I like it better than my Oberon.  The stand feature is very stable and it has an elastic band to hold it closed when not in use.  My mother is very pleased with it. I forgot to mention...I noticed no odor at all from the case and it comes in lots of colors.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have this one and it is very nice. Lightweight and I like the attachment system. It isn't real leather but has a nice feel to it and it didn't smell. Unfortunately right now it is only in black. They should release it in red later this month.

http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases--Covers--and-Stands/KF-3010BK


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I like this one a lot as well. I have the red. Yes, it was stinky out of the package (sealed in a vinyl pouch) but that dissipated fairly quickly. I liked it enough that I ordered a similar cover by the same company (AYL) for my K$79.
> 
> I did order a second cover, don't have it yet but the reviews are good and the price is right. (I need a bit of variety with my covers, and I figure I can afford it when they're under $10.)
> 
> ...


I've got a red AYL also and couldn't be more satisfied. Up until now i.e. 3 kindles ago I had used Javoedge cases for the flip i.e. the stand that stood it up so I could read easily while eating. The AYL has the ability to stand both horizontally (landscape) and vertically (portrait). Price is good also. Leather has a nice feel.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I have this one:
Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware


And my wife has this one:
Kindle Fire Leather Cover by Marware


We received the Fires as Christmas gifts, so didn't mind spending a little extra on nice cases. I really like them both...the leather one folds to create a very good multi-angle stand. It's a little thicker than I wanted, so I got the MicroShell and it has a great texture and is very thin. There's only one angle to the stand, but it works well. There are complaints about it not holding well, but I've not had a problem. Even sitting or laying in bed, the stand holds without issue. I'd highly recommend either depending on your preferences.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have this one, which is actually a nice pink even if the picture shows black (and it does come in black too) and I love the case. I had an iPad case that was similar and loved it too.

I highly recommend it:


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!!  I ended up getting the one from JAVOedge.. it was around $30 but that seems pretty common.. I hope it turns out to be a good decision and it doesn't smell like my last one!!!  i did try and put it outside like somewone suggested for about 3 days and and still smelled the same way.. just horrible..


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the Poetic and I'm more than satisfied with it.
I prefer using the stylus, because of the inside edges (it's slightly harder to put your finger to the edge of the screen), but I like the stylus anyway because of fingerprints and accuracy.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a lighted case for my kindle keyboard and love it. but I don't want a book style case for my fire. When I first got my kindle I bought a neoprene zip case for it and It fits the fire perfectly (for storage only). It is kinda bulky but I like to use the fire with out a case. The case works great in the bag with my kindle when I am carrying them around with me.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like my rooCase. It was $24.98 + $4.98 shipping, sold by PC Micro Store. Comes in a few colors and each color is listed separately on Amazon. Here is the picture/link to the one I have in Magenta.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I ordered this case, and liked the look from the pictures. I've been looking for a case that rotates, so I can prop it up either landscape or portrait. I'm going to put my Fire in it tonight and see what I think...There's a magnetic closure, which is nice, and I like the "buckle" look on the back, which is actually what rotates.

It may go back for an Ayl...I just haven't decided yet.

Edited to add: DUHHHHHH, the insert was in backwards. It opens correctly!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered the AYL(black) with Amazon Prime. Delivery date is set 1/9. I ordered early in the day yesterday. What happend to my 2 day delivery? There was no comment that it was out of stock. If I can't get rid of the smell, I will send it back and order a JavoEdge. I have been very happy with their products.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got the MoKo case with built in stand for 11.99. Comes in on Thursday and will update on it. It had good reveiws so I made the jump

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I ordered the AYL(black) with Amazon Prime. Delivery date is set 1/9. I ordered early in the day yesterday. What happend to my 2 day delivery? There was no comment that it was out of stock. If I can't get rid of the smell, I will send it back and order a JavoEdge. I have been very happy with their products.


I like mine! If sitting out for a day or two doesn't get rid of the smell, try sealing it in a large plastic bag with baking soda. I was going to try that but the smell went away so fast I didn't have to worry.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've got my Fire in my Deft case now. I really like it. It smoothly rotates from landscape to portrait, and the Fire fits snugly. The inside is a soft suede and the cover feels nice on the outside. I don't know for sure if its leather, but it feels like it. For $20, a good deal.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Executive-Portfolio-Landscape-Portrait/dp/B005QBK6C0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1Q3DTIF884FBL&colid=1YBHK86MHR4FO

I bought the black version of this case. I love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have this one and really like it:



Some of the reviews I read suggested it wouldn't close all the way with the Fire in it, but I've had no issues with that.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh Thumper, I have that same basic cover for my K3 (or KKybd I guess), and love how it looks with the 'carved' words on front. I thought about getting the same one for my Fire, but wanted something different (and with stand(s) built-in).

Totally off-topic, yesterday while searching some things on Amazon, I ran across a review of yours of your pink camo t-shirt you wore for your Komen walk this past fall -- funny to see a review from someone I know from an un-related forum 'in the wild' like that...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My AYL case arrived today.

http://www.amazon.com/Frameless-Premium-Genuine-Leather-Warranty/dp/B0063BWX82/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325817754&sr=8-2

There was a slight smell, but I set it on the porch a couple of hours, and the smell was gone. On the down side, I don't think I would have figured out how to "stick" the Fire to the case if I had not watched the video that is on the Amazon site. It is comfortable to hold, light weight, just about perfect.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

tinytoy said:


> I really like my rooCase. It was $24.98 + $4.98 shipping, sold by PC Micro Store. Comes in a few colors and each color is listed separately on Amazon. Here is the picture/link to the one I have in Magenta.


I have this too and got it for $15. I like it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I have this one and really like it:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the reviews I read suggested it wouldn't close all the way with the Fire in it, but I've had no issues with that.


I saw this at OfficeMax today

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

bwbollom said:


> I have this one:
> Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware
> 
> 
> ...


I received the leather one with the Fire for Christmas. I really like it and it's really great protection. I know the screen is Gorilla Glass but you never know.

The down sides are weight and cost. With this cover it makes my Fire nearly as heavy as my DX and it ain't exactly cheap. IMHO, it's worth the cost.

My 2¢ FWIW.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This Vipertek is very similar to the Marware design and comes in black and magenta. I have magenta and I love it.


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder why so many of these cases smell  Just seems weird to me.. i guess they are made of cheap material?  my JAVOedge hasn't arrived yet but I hope it doesn't smell...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bosox20 said:


> I wonder why so many of these cases smell Just seems weird to me.. i guess they are made of cheap material? my JAVOedge hasn't arrived yet but I hope it doesn't smell...


I have a few Javoedge cases, and they have never smelled. I have been very happy with them. However, I bought a different case for my Fire. I like what I got (the ALY), particularly the cost, but it just doesn't have the "jazz" that my K3 and iPad Javoedge cases have.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Bosox20 said:


> I wonder why so many of these cases smell Just seems weird to me.. i guess they are made of cheap material? my JAVOedge hasn't arrived yet but I hope it doesn't smell...


It's the glue. They stick them in plastic baggie type wrapping that holds the smell in until you open them up. Once the smell goes, it is fine.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

This is the one I bought. I Love it!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a black leather Acase. I paid $15.45 with Prime. But it is up to $19.95 today.  Very happy with it. Don't notice a smell with it. But it would have to be strong for me to notice it in the first place. (sorry, don't know how to put in links and pictures.)

[amazonsearchttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CBGTHO/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_detailsh][/amazonsearch]


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

Steph H said:


> Ooooh Thumper, I have that same basic cover for my K3 (or KKybd I guess), and love how it looks with the 'carved' words on front. I thought about getting the same one for my Fire, but wanted something different (and with stand(s) built-in).
> 
> Totally off-topic, yesterday while searching some things on Amazon, I ran across a review of yours of your pink camo t-shirt you wore for your Komen walk this past fall -- funny to see a review from someone I know from an un-related forum 'in the wild' like that...


I have the same one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Totally off-topic, yesterday while searching some things on Amazon, I ran across a review of yours of your pink camo t-shirt you wore for your Komen walk this past fall -- funny to see a review from someone I know from an un-related forum 'in the wild' like that...


 

I never thought _anyone_ would see that!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bosox20 said:


> I wonder why so many of these cases smell Just seems weird to me.. i guess they are made of cheap material? my JAVOedge hasn't arrived yet but I hope it doesn't smell...


Both my Marware (Kindle Keyboard) and rooCase (Fire) arrived smelly but it went away within a few days.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I have this one and really like it:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the reviews I read suggested it wouldn't close all the way with the Fire in it, but I've had no issues with that.


I almost bought one of these but the fact that it didn't have an elastic strap or snap to keep it closed stopped me.

Carol


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Odd...several Fire cases are no longer available.  I had an AYL in my cart earlier this week, and the next day, it was 'currently unavailable' and the same is true for all 3 colors.  A Vipertek model linked to earlier in this thread is the same (along with some other Viperteks), as well as at least two Verteks.

There are still others available, just seemed strange that some apparently well-regarded/reviewed cases all disappear at the same time.  ::cue Twilight Zone music::


----------



## bob5150 (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought the Splash Signature folio case from Amazon.  The price is down to $18.65, which is down from when bought mine.  I have been very happy w/it, no frills case that works well.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I also have a Splash case and it is very nice! 
I am just wondering why so many of the cases others have mentioned are no longer available?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Odd...several Fire cases are no longer available. I had an AYL in my cart earlier this week, and the next day, it was 'currently unavailable' and the same is true for all 3 colors. A Vipertek model linked to earlier in this thread is the same (along with some other Viperteks), as well as at least two Verteks.
> 
> There are still others available, just seemed strange that some apparently well-regarded/reviewed cases all disappear at the same time. ::cue Twilight Zone music::


A lot of people buying cases after Christmas....I imagine they are sold out.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe, Betsy, maybe. But it's not the "it'll be back in stock in 1-2 weeks" kind of message, it's more the "kiss of death currently unavailable and we don't know if or when it will be back" kind of message.









We'll see. I'm bummed, I was wanting to (finally) try the AYL case. Of course.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Bob and kdawna,

With that Splash signature case, does it actually stand upright when vertical, or only when horizontal?  The photos tend to look like vertical is only available if you're holding it (or otherwise lean it on/against something else).

That's the main reason I'm looking for a new case, my current one just doesn't hold up all that well in vertical, though it does great in horizontal (which honestly is what I mostly use it in for standing purposes).

Well, that and I'm a case slut.


----------

